# My second hand fluval Fx5 is so loud!



## grenouillepwns (Apr 4, 2010)

Hey guys, I purchased a 180 gallon tank set up from a guy second hand about a week ago, and yesterday after buying sand and filling the tank I set up the filter, the input was away from the sand and everything, but the filter seems so loud!
It's my first canister, but I look at the videos on youtube about peoples loud Fx5s but this is so much louder, the tank is in my bedroom, so I can't exactly sleep with it on, as my HOB is loud enough.

But it's second hand and I was given no receipt from the seller is there any thing I can do short of buying a new filter, I am only 13 and I don't have a job, the 600 dollar tank was expensive enough.
The guy said he had it for less then 6 months, I am pretty angry.
The flow also seems pretty weak, I checked the impeller last night, but there was a only a few rocks which were stuck in the impeller from the previous owner.
Any ideas?


----------



## Cichlidude (Feb 7, 2010)

I would tear it apart completely and just set it up to pump and fill in the sink and test for noise.


----------



## DaveZ17 (Sep 14, 2009)

I have 3 FX5s and I agree that you probably still have something stuck in either the impeller or one of the lines. Take it apart and be thorough on your cleaning.

One of mine started making a loud noise but after a good cleaning it works fine.

If its still loud, then I would call Fluval to see if they can help you figure out whats wrong and if you need replacement parts.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Only thing that can make noise is the rotation of the impeller.
You already found debris in there.
If the impeller shaft is heavily scoured, you are probably going to need a new one.


----------

